# Bad Girls Club



## Indigowaters (Dec 20, 2006)

Has anyone seen this show yet?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 23, 2006)

I have!
It's so bad but I couldnt' stop watching it!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 23, 2006)

Me too. I actually liked Ripse, despite her beating up everyone in the house. Lol. But I can't stand the "Barbie" one. She got her just deserves for not helping Leslie at the club and then had the nerve to say she was a hypocrite for not helping her when Ripse was all over her.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 25, 2006)

totally addicted.....can't wait for the 2 hour special tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 25, 2006)

I saw that for the first time the other night. I was LOL when ol' girl with the wavy weave tossed Ripsi's ass onto the floor and put her out her room after she jumped on that girl.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I saw that for the first time the other night. I was LOL when ol' girl with the wavy weave tossed Ripsi's ass onto the floor and put her out her room after she jumped on that girl._

 
I know. She was like, "She won't try that with me!". She wouldn't try Leslie either. She knew who to hit, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Have you guys been following the show? I can't believe Zara is so naive!
and I can't WAIT to see the episode where Aimee and Ty fight! I know Aimee is tough but my money's on Ty

best guilty pleasure ever hahaha


----------



## macface (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes I have seen it.


----------



## TheRitz (Jan 23, 2007)

I friggin love the show dude.....i kant wait till the new episode....when do the new ones air??? ...anywho i loved ripsi, i felt really bad for her kuz her parents obviously were all about their money instead of showing their daughter emotional support...but ya whose ur favorite??


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Have you guys been following the show? I can't believe Zara is so naive!
and I can't WAIT to see the episode where Aimee and Ty fight! I know Aimee is tough but my money's on Ty

best guilty pleasure ever hahaha_

 
My money's been on Ty ever since she pushed Ripsi down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . That looks like it's going to be a beating. Funny thing is, I saw Ty getting in a fight at the end of the first episode but didn't know who she was fighting. Now we know.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheRitz* 

 
_I friggin love the show dude.....i kant wait till the new episode....when do the new ones air??? ...anywho i loved ripsi, i felt really bad for her kuz her parents obviously were all about their money instead of showing their daughter emotional support...but ya whose ur favorite??_

 
I liked Ripsi too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But now my favorites are Leslie, Ty and Aimee. I can't stand Jodie and Kerry. They think they're cuter than they really are. And I loved the part where Ripsi was all over Jodie and no one helped, cause that was the very thing Leslie got on her about. And she had the nerve to say no one helped her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I liked Ripsi too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But now my favorites are Leslie, Ty and Aimee. I can't stand Jodie and Kerry. They think they're cuter than they really are. And I loved the part where Ripsi was all over Jodie and no one helped, cause that was the very thing Leslie got on her about. And she had the nerve to say no one helped her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ._

 
EXACTLY! Leslie was pissed because she stood up for Jodie and Jodie didn't do crap about it, and then she gets attacked by Ripsi and no one did anything. karma baby!

the new chick, the blonde, seems cool. I like her so far, she seems like she's up front. She seems very different than Kerry or Jodie, more real and less fake.

and though he was an idiot, I miss the hot poolboy!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_EXACTLY! Leslie was pissed because she stood up for Jodie and Jodie didn't do crap about it, and then she gets attacked by Ripsi and no one did anything. karma baby!

the new chick, the blonde, seems cool. I like her so far, she seems like she's up front. She seems very different than Kerry or Jodie, more real and less fake.

and though he was an idiot, I miss the hot poolboy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, Jodie got what was coming to her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't watched a few episodes in between due to being in school, so I don't know who the new girl is. But I'll catch up tomorrow. I didn't really like the poolboy. I think he was just there to get some camera time.


----------



## lightnlovly (Jan 23, 2007)

I love watching this show even tho--it's like a train wreck that u can't turn away from lol.  I liked Ripsi too!!  She had me crackin up chasin Keri around the house--but stopping for like 10 second naps here and there!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like Ty and Leslie--I didn't like Aimee at first.  I thought she was a bitch, like she had something goin on about her.  I think the more I watch it tho, I've decided that she (is kinda like me) and just doesn't trust people.   Zara is whiney and stupid! Sometimes when I see her--I wanna put hands on her   lol.  I can't wait to see Aimee and Ty fight!  I'm pretty sure how that one will end!  But, Aimee ain't no punk tho...so we shall see!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 24, 2007)

I've only see a couple of episodes but I was totally engrossed. I've only been catching them on re-runs now. I have a DVR but I can not commit to any more shows right now LOL


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 24, 2007)

Did anyone see the episode last night? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm siding with Leslie on that one. Aimee could go to the club but not Zara? Come on! That mess was funny when she ran off crying because she called herself standing up to Leslie by doing little sneaky underhanded stuff (but had the nerve to tell Leslie to say it to her face). And when she did say it to her face (about not wanting to "grow" with her, lol) she couldn't handle it. You can't be a little girl in a big girl's game. Plus I think she's one bulb short of a chandelier anyways. She won't listen to Aimee about Tamik and she's dating an 18 year old?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_EXACTLY! Leslie was pissed because she stood up for Jodie and Jodie didn't do crap about it, and then she gets attacked by Ripsi and no one did anything. karma baby!

the new chick, the blonde, seems cool. I like her so far, she seems like she's up front. She seems very different than Kerry or Jodie, more real and less fake.

and though he was an idiot, I miss the hot poolboy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i think the new chick is freakin trashy and needs to be takin care of her son rather than being on a show like this!!! but i must admit it's a guilty pleasure. can't WAIT to see the fight! i love ty, leslie and aimee, they, to me are the only "real" ones!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 24, 2007)

What is this show and what channel does it come on? I may need to set the DVR to start recording. LOL


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 24, 2007)

Island girl, it's on Oxygen, channel 165 on my tv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so i saw the newer epsiode, the one where Zara doesn't go to the club. Wow. She should have gone, even Aimee went. I think what made it even more offensive was that she left as they were on their way..it was like a slap on the face. she should have said something from the start instead. I agree with Ty's take on the whole thing, but also think that Zara needs to just grow up or learn when to keep quiet, because she is getting waaaaay too big for her boots if you know what I mean!


----------



## liquidstar (Jan 27, 2007)

It's so weird...one time I was watching, and I was wondering why Aimee looked so familiar, then I realized I went to beauty school with her. She was in the cosmetology class, I was in skin care, but we were all together for the first couple of weeks for makeup and they joined our class when they learned facials. I think I talked to her like once, and her and another girl in my class didn't get along. Aimee was sorta rude to our instructor once (that I saw) and I know a few people didn't like her...but she was never rude to me..lol


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 29, 2007)

I just saw on  Oxygen on Demand that they have a few of the episodes, so I think I may check it out.


----------



## lightnlovly (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_so i saw the newer epsiode, the one where Zara doesn't go to the club. Wow. She should have gone, even Aimee went. I think what made it even more offensive was that she left as they were on their way..it was like a slap on the face. she should have said something from the start instead. I agree with Ty's take on the whole thing, but also think that Zara needs to just grow up or learn when to keep quiet, because she is getting waaaaay too big for her boots if you know what I mean!_

 
So I finally caught this episode on Tuesday!  Zara had ME Hot!!  If she didn't want to go to the club--so b it!  But in the car to say that she did not feel comfortable going to a "black" club, made me want to reach into the tv and choke her!!!  Whining about being the only white person there---uuhh what about Aimee?  Leslee was right to be mad! Shoot I know I was!  I do however think that Ty's take was right.  You do have to live with these people and you gotta pick your battles.  Zara also was askin to be slapped with the whole water bottle thing.  She was sooooo brave when she wrote the note---Stand up and b a woman when you get approached on it!  Okay---done venting on that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man, I love this show!


----------



## Indigowaters (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lightnlovly* 

 
_Zara also was askin to be slapped with the whole water bottle thing. She was sooooo brave when she wrote the note---Stand up and b a woman when you get approached on it! Okay---done venting on that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man, I love this show!_

 
Exactly. You're a supposed "bad girl", stand up to what you wrote. Funny how quiet everyone got when she came back and approached them. Then it's like "What water bottle?".


----------



## Indigowaters (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh........

My........


God!

Did anyone see the beating that just took place? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not for people getting beat like that over silly stuff, but my goodness! Ty could go up against Laila Ali right about now with what I just saw. I think she just lost it when Aimee challenged her and ran her mouth (even though Ty was not justified in being mad - had to put that in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I also saw two points where Ty upped her anger: 1. When Aimee spit back and threw off her glasses and 2. When Aimee kicked off her shoes. You just don't do that if you're not prepared to THROW DOWN. I'm just sad that she lost it like that and had to go.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 7, 2007)

I just wish I saw some people puttin their hair up in pony tails and taking off their jewelry! jk
but wooow
seriously...Ty for the win. She can fight. I really thought with that big mouth and temper that Aimee might have had a good chance but no way. 
I feel really bad though. Ty's been through a lot from what they've said and I think she could have learned something more if she stayed. At least it seems like she had more of a chance to learn something than Aimee.


----------



## Joyness (Feb 7, 2007)

First off LOVE THIS SHOW! lol....yes my guilty little obsession

but anyways...I do hate that Ty is leaving! I mean granted I would be a bit scared of her lol (that girl can lay the smack DOWN) but being there really seemed like it could do something for her.  and just have to say...something is up with Aimee...that girl has crazy mood swings!


----------



## lightnlovly (Feb 7, 2007)

I had to get the pocorn out for that boxing match!  WOW! Ty put hands all over Aimee!!  I give Aimee credit for not backing down, but damn she was getting mopped! I agree that Ty didn't really have that much of a reason to be mad, BUT I also think that Aimee and them should have been more understanding when they came in drunk...it is not as serious as Aimee made it.  It is sad that Ty had to leave, but she made her bed.  I just wish that she would have kept a level head, there was so much that she could have learned from this experience..it's a shame really.  I hope that Leslee doesn't go home too--she's stronger than that.  I think that her problem is bonding with the other girls--her and Ty had a common bond which made it easy!  And now she must try to forge a bond with these other fake females (Kerry, Zara and the new girl) *shakes head* Is is tuesday yet?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

aimee is a freaking drama queen. that whole spraying cleaner on clothes over a plastic rat was stupid. deann is a freaking stupid *insert blank here* who needs to be at home with her kid instead of whoring on tv. (i don't mean "whoring" literally) i can't stand kerry, she almost cheated on her bf the day after he left, zara is immature, and that one chick that looks like a man gets on my NERVES! and TBH i was sad to see ty go. her and leslie are the only 2 girls that have common sense and i LOVE them. yeah, guilty pleasure much? i was sitting there with my ice cream cracking up last night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the hubby was watching the intro with the little cartoony things and he was like "WHY ARE THEY DOING THAT STUPID TWITCH!?" he's soooo into the show too. a little bit later he goes "IT'S SO ANNOYING BUT I CAN'T LOOK AWAY"... then right before he went to bed he did the little twitch dance for me, HAHAHAHA!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

On the one hand I find this show highly entertaining, on the other, I kind of despise it because it highlights every bad stereotype that there is about women - that they are catty, bimbo-y, vain, ingorant of anything other than fashion and makeup and unable to get along with one another.    If I knew any of those women in real life, I'd smack em' for ruining the credibility women have to fight for that men receive automatically.


----------



## astronaut (May 16, 2007)

Never have I seen so many people leave a show lol. I like Aimee


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 13, 2007)

Haha, I watched the first two episodes for some reason. I was kind of dissapointed, I wanted to see some real fuckups!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 10, 2008)

Season 2 on now....I don't care for Naveen, she bothers me more than Tanisha. She gots pretty eyes though and I seen her using MAC on the show. But she bothers me. Maybe that will change.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 18, 2008)

Neveen needs a full body wax and I'd slap Taneisha with a frying pan if I didn't think she'd take it and suck the bacon grease out of it. Loud ass broad.

With that said, I love this show to death.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 24, 2008)

I LOVE Jenevecia. That girl is wild. Everyone else I can't stand. I like this cast alot more then last season though.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 24, 2008)

Ugh neveen. She needs a good @ss beating! And SON I'M FROM BROOKLYN YO tanisha is the most annoying person ever. I'm from NY too and I don't talk like that.she sounds like an ahole. Lol sometimes though when I'm in the car I just brake out into my tanisha voice YO! This season is way better than the last one.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 5, 2008)

Jenna vs Tanisha tonight!!!!!  woot!

What I don't get is that it looks like Jenna is getting the boot but not Tanisha. How come? I guess we shall find out


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Feb 5, 2008)

these girls are crazy~~ jenna and pissing in the sink though... these ladies have kids and i believe they're lil girls too. thats a horrible example to set ant jenna is the oldest isnt she? like 26?! come on now quit pissin in the sink and wiping your ass with lunch meat...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know what to think of this season...they way this crop of girls are and how they treat each other and the way they vehemently defend their actions, validating them by pointing the finger really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Feb 7, 2008)

both parties are wrong always shouting about respect but never wanting to give it and if they do the others look down on them like yea bitch u better respect me. they do not even understand the concept of respect..


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone see the preview for the Tyra show this coming Tuesday? She's gonna have this season's cast on there, and they're STILL going at it with eachother! I think Tyra even cries, the clip kinda gives that away I think. Should be interesting...


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 9, 2008)

Jennavecia is a fake ass broad, and Neveen still looks like she's getting a bikini wax 24/7. 

I'm glad Lyric left, she seemed to be the only one on there with some kind of level-head.


----------

